# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  οριζόντιο δίπολο ΑΜ λ/2 με συντονιστικο Π

## tzitzikas

χροανια πολλα καταρχην. 
εψω μια κεραια inverted-L (τύπου Γ δηλαδη) με μήκος 5λ/16 20 μετρα καθετο και 45 μετρα οριζόντιο με συντονιστικο τύπου Λ (πηνιο με ληψεις και πυκνωτη αερόφυλλο πριν το πηνιο με γειωμενο το ένα ακρο) το κλασσικο συντονιστικο δηλαδη. συντονιζω με βυθιση στο ρευμα ανοδου της 813
Σκέφτομαι να το αλλαξω και να βαλω οριζόντιο δίπολο΄λ/2 που θα τροφοδοτείται με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο RG213 ( το ύψος που θα βρίσκεται το οριζόντιο δίπολο θα είναι περίπου 25 μέτρα απο την γη. . εχω χωρο να απλωσω 105 μετρα =συρμα μονοκλωνο για λ/2 διπολο). Το συντονιστικο θα είναι τύπου Π (μετα το πηνιο με λήψεις θα εχωψ ενα αεροφυλλο μεγαλης χωρητικότητας)

πιστεύεται θα δω μεγάλη διαφορά στο σήμα εκπομπής σε σχέση με την κεραία που έχω???????αξίζει τον κόπο?(γιατι θα χρειαστω και γέφυρα για συντονισμό) . τί γέφυρα θα χρειαστώ και κυρίως το συντονιστικό απο μτι χωρητικότητες και πηνιο πρέπει να αποτελείται? 

επίσης η διαμετρος του συρματος (δηλαδη αν ειναι 1μισαρι συρμα η δυομισαρι κτλ) παιζει ρόλο στο σήμα εκπομπής η ειναι αμελητεο?, ευχαριστω.

----------


## AKIS

> επίσης η διαμετρος του συρματος (δηλαδη αν ειναι 1μισαρι συρμα η δυομισαρι κτλ) παιζει ρόλο στο σήμα εκπομπής η ειναι αμελητεο?, ευχαριστω.



xρονια πολλα!!
η μεγαλυτερη διαμετρος συρματος σιγουρα σου δινει μεγαλυτερο ευρος συντονισμου....δε ξερω κατα ποσο σε ενδιαφερει αλλα σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησει!

----------


## electron

Εγώ πάλι ξέρω ότι μεγαλύτερη διάμετρος στοιχείων σημαίνει πρώτα απ όλα μεγαλύτερη μηχανική και ηλεκτρική αντοχή, κατ επέκταση ισχύς. Από την άλλη εμεπιρικά κάποτε είχα ακούσει ότι μεγαλώνει το εύρος απόκρισης της διαμόρφωσης.
Επίσης θεωρητικά στα μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου στοιχεία γίνεται εντονότερο το επιδερμικό φαινόμενο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μικραίνει η επιδερμική αντίσταση διότι μεγαλώνει η επιφάνεια.

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. σχετικα με το βασικο ερωτημα μου δηλαδη αν αξιζει τον κοπο και αν θα δω βελτιωση σημαντικη να αλλαξω την κεραια σε διπολο λ/2 τι πιστευετε??//??????????????????????????????????

----------


## RFΧpert

> χροανια πολλα καταρχην. 
> εψω μια κεραια inverted-L (τύπου Γ δηλαδη) με μήκος 5λ/16 20 μετρα καθετο και 45 μετρα οριζόντιο με συντονιστικο τύπου Λ (πηνιο με ληψεις και πυκνωτη αερόφυλλο πριν το πηνιο με γειωμενο το ένα ακρο) το κλασσικο συντονιστικο δηλαδη. συντονιζω με βυθιση στο ρευμα ανοδου της 813
> Σκέφτομαι να το αλλαξω και να βαλω οριζόντιο δίπολο΄λ/2 που θα τροφοδοτείται με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο RG213 ( το ύψος που θα βρίσκεται το οριζόντιο δίπολο θα είναι περίπου 25 μέτρα απο την γη. . εχω χωρο να απλωσω 105 μετρα =συρμα μονοκλωνο για λ/2 διπολο). Το συντονιστικο θα είναι τύπου Π (μετα το πηνιο με λήψεις θα εχωψ ενα αεροφυλλο μεγαλης χωρητικότητας)
> 
> πιστεύεται θα δω μεγάλη διαφορά στο σήμα εκπομπής σε σχέση με την κεραία που έχω???????αξίζει τον κόπο?(γιατι θα χρειαστω και γέφυρα για συντονισμό) . τί γέφυρα θα χρειαστώ και κυρίως το συντονιστικό απο μτι χωρητικότητες και πηνιο πρέπει να αποτελείται? 
> 
> επίσης η διαμετρος του συρματος (δηλαδη αν ειναι 1μισαρι συρμα η δυομισαρι κτλ) παιζει ρόλο στο σήμα εκπομπής η ειναι αμελητεο?, ευχαριστω.



 
Θα δεις τεραστια διαφορα τοσο σε τοπικο επιπεδο οσο και σε skip zones... Προσοχη ομως στο συρμα που θα βαλεις σε τοσα μετρα εναερια εγκατασταση... Ο χαλκος των κοινων καλωδιων εχει ταση τανισματος με το ιδιο το βαρος του και σιγα σιγα θα αυξανει η κοιλια του διπολου, που θα τρωει στο κεντρο του και το βαρος του feed point! 

Συντονιστικο δεν καταλαβα που θα βαλεις ακριβως... αφου επι της ουσιας θα επρεπε να ειναι στο σημειο τροφοδοσιας του διπολου και οχι στην ακρη της ομοαξωνικης γραμμης, αλλοιως θα εκπεμπει και το RG ως μερος του συνολικου κεραιοσυστηματος μετα το συντονιστικο...  :Wink:  

Μεγαλυτερη διατομη συνεπαγεται αμεσα μεγαλυτερο ευρος ζωνης λειτουργειας της κεραιας σου, ητοι καλυτερη αποδοση σε συχνοτητες διαμορωσεως (θα δεις διαφορες σε μεσαιο-υψηλες που δεν θα το πιστευεις) καλυτερη συμπεριφορα σε "χτυπηματα" απο στασιμα λογο διαμορφωσεως, μικροτερα ρευματα βυθισεως (συντονισμου), καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα ανοδικου κυκλωματος, και αυξηση της ζωης της λυχνιας εξοδου!!! 
Παντως οτι και να κανεις, θα ακουγεσαι σιγουρα καλυτερα απο αυτο που εχω δει σε τελευταιες επισκεψεις πανω...

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. 
δηλαδη εσυ τι συρμα προτεινεις? θα πρεπει να ειναι οποσδηποτε μονοκλωνο? νομιζω πανω απο 2μισαρι δεν υπαρχει μονοκλωνο. οντως θα εχει μεγαλα φορτια τανυσης γιατι θα σηκωνει και το βαρος του RG. 
για συντονιστικο λεω το κλασσικο Π δηλαδη αμεσως μετα τον σταθερο πυκνωτη ανοδου της λαμπας βαζω 500pf αεροφυλλο με το ενα ακρο γειωμενο, μετα πηνιο 60 σπειρες (6-8cm τουμπο) με ληψεις και μετα αεροφυλλο 1500pf παλι με το ενα ακρο γειωμενο και μετα το ομοαξονικο. συντονιστικο πανω στο διπολο ειναι αδυνατο να βαλω. θα παιξει καλα αυτο το συστημα? εχεις να προτεινεις καμια αλλαγη στις τιμες των εξαρτηματων του συντονιστικου Π?
μετα ποια ειναι ετσι καλη και οικονομικη γεφυρα για να το συντονισουμε??????

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. σχετικα με το βασικο ερωτημα μου δηλαδη αν αξιζει τον κοπο και αν θα δω βελτιωση σημαντικη να αλλαξω την κεραια σε διπολο λ/2 τι πιστευετε??//??????????????????????????????????



πρωτα απ ολα ... δεν γνωριζω.

απλα θελω να πω, οτι αυτο με τα συρματα στα μεσαια ειναι "λιγο" παλουκι. Αντε και στα fm δυσκολα ή ευκολα, μπορεις να κανεις τα πειραματα σου. Στα ΑΜ αντε να απλωνεις συρματα ....

Και καλα, να σου βγει σε καλο, αν οχι ?
φτου κι απο την αρχη ...

φιλε κουραγιο και καλα αποτελεσματα

Ερωτηση, ποσα ατομα θα εχεις για βοηθεια ?

υγ αν θελεις γεφυρα, εχω και την hansen και την bird αλλα η δευτερη δεν εχει element για αυτες τις συχνοτητες. Βρες δανεικο element και ερχομαι

----------


## tzitzikas

ευχαριστω για την γεφυρα.οταν το στησουμε σε 2-3 βδομαδες ισως χρειαστουημε τη βοηθεια σου για το συντονισμο.ατομα μαζευουμε και καμια 10ρια αν χρειαζεται για να τραβανε 5 και 5

----------


## RFΧpert

> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. 
> δηλαδη εσυ τι συρμα προτεινεις? θα πρεπει να ειναι οποσδηποτε μονοκλωνο? νομιζω πανω απο 2μισαρι δεν υπαρχει μονοκλωνο. οντως θα εχει μεγαλα φορτια τανυσης γιατι θα σηκωνει και το βαρος του RG. 
> για συντονιστικο λεω το κλασσικο Π δηλαδη αμεσως μετα τον σταθερο πυκνωτη ανοδου της λαμπας βαζω 500pf αεροφυλλο με το ενα ακρο γειωμενο, μετα πηνιο 60 σπειρες (6-8cm τουμπο) με ληψεις και μετα αεροφυλλο 1500pf παλι με το ενα ακρο γειωμενο και μετα το ομοαξονικο. συντονιστικο πανω στο διπολο ειναι αδυνατο να βαλω. θα παιξει καλα αυτο το συστημα? εχεις να προτεινεις καμια αλλαγη στις τιμες των εξαρτηματων του συντονιστικου Π?
> μετα ποια ειναι ετσι καλη και οικονομικη γεφυρα για να το συντονισουμε??????



Τζιτζικα... 
Συρμα ΠΟΛΥΚΛΩΝΟ απαραιτητως!!! Εγω προσωπικα εχω δοκιμασει συρμα ακαυστο ηλεκτρολογικο σιλικονης... και εχω παθει πλακα!!! με την αντοχη του, την αποδοση του και γενικως την συμπεριφορα του σε χρηση  μπουγαδοσυρματος για κεραια ΑΜ!!! 

Τωρα, εχεις καποια πραγματα που θα πρεπει να κανεις... Η εξοδος σου αν παρει το RG πανω της θα πρεπει να γινει μετατροπη για 50Ω... Το Π ειναι καλο για αυτην την χρηση... Πανω στο διπολο παντως θα πρεπει να προσεξεις λιγο στο σημειο τροφοδοτησεως, για τα Zd & Zrg... 
Ψαξτο λιγο πριν ξεκινησεις τις αλλαγες παντως... 
Οικονομικη γεφυρα??? για τους 1431... ? Bird! αλλοιως αλλα θα μετρας και αλλα θα βλεπεις εντελει...

----------


## RFΧpert

> υγ αν θελεις γεφυρα, εχω και την hansen



Ναι η Hansen του Γιωργου θα παει μια χαρα εκει κατω (μεχρι και τον 1MHz δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα). Αλλα δυστυχως δεν βρισκεται καινουργια να παιρνατε μια στην σχολη...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ευχαριστω για την γεφυρα.οταν το στησουμε σε 2-3 βδομαδες ισως χρειαστουημε τη βοηθεια σου για το συντονισμο.ατομα μαζευουμε και καμια 10ρια αν χρειαζεται για να τραβανε 5 και 5



αν θελεις, υπολογισε και μενα στα ατομα ...

ΥΓ η hansen εχει so239 επαργυρα κονεκορ ... για να ξερεις  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον οκ πολυκλωνο μαλλον μεγαλυτερο απο 2μισαρι, νομιζω εχει 4αρι μετα.
1) οσον αφορα το Π 500pf ο πρωτος πυκνωτης , πηνιο 60 σπειρες (6-8cm τουμπο) με ληψεις και 1500pf ο 2οσ πυκνωτής φτάνει. τον 2ο πυκνωτη πρεπει να τον βαλω σε λάδι? επισης αν ειναι χαμηλοτερης αντοχης απο τον 500πφ δεν εχει προβλημα σπινθιρισμων ???

ρφεχπερτ για τις συνδεσεις μαλλον θα γινουν με μεγαλο κολλητι βατικο μη πω κιλοβατικο (πλακα κανω)

ευχαριστω Γιωργο 231 αν εχεις κανα κινητο στειλτο π.μ να σε ειδοποιήσω τότε η αν δεν θες θα σου στειλω π.μ 1 μερα πριν.

----------


## ReFas

> χροανια πολλα καταρχην. 
> εψω μια κεραια inverted-L (τύπου Γ δηλαδη) με μήκος 5λ/16 20 μετρα καθετο και 45 μετρα οριζόντιο με συντονιστικο τύπου Λ (πηνιο με ληψεις και πυκνωτη αερόφυλλο πριν το πηνιο με γειωμενο το ένα ακρο) το κλασσικο συντονιστικο δηλαδη. συντονιζω με βυθιση στο ρευμα ανοδου της 813
> Σκέφτομαι να το αλλαξω και να βαλω οριζόντιο δίπολο΄λ/2 που θα τροφοδοτείται με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο RG213 ( το ύψος που θα βρίσκεται το οριζόντιο δίπολο θα είναι περίπου 25 μέτρα απο την γη. . εχω χωρο να απλωσω 105 μετρα =συρμα μονοκλωνο για λ/2 διπολο). Το συντονιστικο θα είναι τύπου Π (μετα το πηνιο με λήψεις θα εχωψ ενα αεροφυλλο μεγαλης χωρητικότητας)
> 
> πιστεύεται θα δω μεγάλη διαφορά στο σήμα εκπομπής σε σχέση με την κεραία που έχω???????αξίζει τον κόπο?(γιατι θα χρειαστω και γέφυρα για συντονισμό) . τί γέφυρα θα χρειαστώ και κυρίως το συντονιστικό απο μτι χωρητικότητες και πηνιο πρέπει να αποτελείται? 
> 
> επίσης η διαμετρος του συρματος (δηλαδη αν ειναι 1μισαρι συρμα η δυομισαρι κτλ) παιζει ρόλο στο σήμα εκπομπής η ειναι αμελητεο?, ευχαριστω.



Χρόνια πολλά.
Το τι θα δεις σε σχέση με τη κεραία που έχεις τώρα εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο που θα τροφοδοτήσεις το δίπολο που θες να φτιάξεις και βασικά θα έχεις δυο κατηγορίες..
Α κατηγορία,,Αν το τροφοδοτήσεις σαν κανονικό δίπολο με παράλληλη γραμμή (balanced feed) τότε θα δεις σε πολύ τοπικό επίπεδο (20-30 Κμ περίπου) μείωση του σήματος σου, σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις θα δεις αύξηση βασικά τη νύχτα.
Β κατηγορία, Αν το τροφοδοτήσεις με ομοαξονικό όπως προτίθεσαι, υπάρχουν δυο περιπτώσεις.
Η μια με balun και η άλλη χωρίς.
Αν είναι χωρίς balun όπως επίσης συζητάς, τότε ο εξωτερικός αγωγός του ομοαξονικού θα γίνει τμήμα της κεραίας με ίδια αποτελέσματα σε πολύ τοπικό επίπεδο με την κεραία που ήδη έχεις και σε μεγαλύτερη ακτίνα θα έχεις βελτίωση όπως και στην πρώτη κατηγορία που σου ανέφερα.
Θα χρειαστείς πολύ καλή γείωση γιατί θα έχεις αρκετή RF στα εξωτερικά σημεία του πομπού σου, όπου θα ενώνεται το εξωτερικό του ομοαξονικού.

Αν είναι με balun τότε θα είσαι κοντά με την πρώτη κατηγορία γενικά.
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις παράλληλη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας χρειάζεσαι ένα κατάλληλο συντονιστικό.
Επίσης η χρήση γέφυρας στάσιμων είναι άχρηστη και περιττή σε αυτές τις συχνότητες, αρκεί μόνο να γνωρίζεις πως δουλεύει η λυχνία εξόδου σου και συντονίζεσαι μόνο με το μιλιαμπερόμετρο.
Αν βάλεις 1mm σύρμα η 2mm δεν θα δεις καμία διαφορά είναι πολύ ψιλά σύρματα και τα δυο για αυτές τις συχνότητες, επίσης αν βάλεις μονόκλωνο η πολύκλωνο καμία διαφορά.
Σχετικά με αυτό που ρώτησες για τους μεταβλητούς, το περισσότερο ζόρι από πλευράς τάσης το τραβάει ο μεταβλητός που είναι στη πλευρά της ανόδου( μιλάμε για Π συντονιστικό πάντα) ο μεταβλητός εξόδου πρέπει να έχει στιβαρή κατασκευή λόγω των ρευμάτων που τραβάει ειδικά σε μεγάλες ισχύς

----------


## tzitzikas

δηλαδη REFAS λεσ δεν θα δω καμια μεγαλη διαφορα σε αντιθεση με αυτο που ειπε ο rfxpert

----------


## ReFas

Τζίτζικας... σού έγραψα για ότι ισχύει στη δικιά μου πραγματικότητα, μη με ρωτάς για πραγματικότητες που ζουν άλλοι άνθρωποι... 
Οτι έγραψα είναι πιο πάνω, διάβασε τα δεν τα σβήνω.

Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να δοκιμάσεις οτιδήποτε, cut and try όπως έλεγαν οι αμερικάνοι.

----------


## tzitzikas

απλα προσπαθω να βρω τεχνικες βελτιωσης του σηματος χωρις να αναβασω ισχυ. λογω θεσης και υψους η κεραια που εχουμε ειναι 65 μετρα (20 καθετο-45 οριζοντιο) θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετα καλη για ερασιτεχνικα επιπεδα, συντονιστικο υπαρχει λ, σπειρες για συντονισμο ελαχιστες, γειωση και radial λ/8 υπαρχουν, θα περιμενα να επαιζε ακομα καλυτερα δε ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει... και τωρα που κοπηκε η κεραια λογω σκοινιων συγκρατησης σκεφτομαι μηπως να την αλλαξω σε διπολο. αν δεν ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα να μην προχωρησω γιατι ειναι και κοστος επιπλεον (καλωδια,συρματα,πυκνωτης) και φασαρια.

----------


## ReFas

Καταρχάς τι θες να κάνεις, να ακούγεσαι νύχτα στη Κρήτη; 
Να ανέβει το σήμα σου τη μέρα στις κοντινές περιοχές; 
Αν είναι το δεύτερο τότε θέλεις μια κάθετη κεραία ( η κεραία που είχες σε μεγάλο ποσοστο δούλευε σαν κάθετη).
Δυστηχώς δέν είμαι κοντά σου και δε μπορώ να σε ακούσω... σε γενικές γραμμές όμως μη περιμένεις και πολλά με 200W που πες οτι έχεις τώρα.
Γύρω στα 10-20 χιλιόμετρα θα ακούγεσαι δυνατά, μετά θα πέφτεις (εξαρτάται απο το έδαφος που υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε πομπό και δέκτη).

----------


## RFΧpert

Επειδη *η πραγματικοτητα (αληθεια) ειναι παντα μια στην ζωη*, ανεξαρτητα τι λεει κανενας απειρος... θα σου πω απλα οτι στην κεραια που ειχατε _επι της ουσιας_ ακτινοβολουσε το καθετο τμημα της... ενω το οριζοντιο λειτουργουσε ως χωρητικοτητα _περισσοτερο!_ 

Αλλα ανεξαρτητως με αυτα, μια λ/2 διπολικη οριζοντια, σιγουρα θα εχει καλυτερη αποδοση απο τυχαια κοντα μηκη, απο οριζοντια και καθετα συρματα... και ας "τραγουδαει" ο κανενας σε οτι τονο νομιζει... ολοι μπορουν να διαβαζουν νοτες, αλλα λιγοι εχουν και την γνωση *και την εμπειρια* να τις αποδιδουν καλα... και ας διαβαζουν αριστα συνεχεια τις παρτιτουρες του κουρεα της Σεβιλλης...   :Tongue2: 

Εδω καποιοι βγαζουν Franklin, 5/8, 3/4, CFA, EH και ολες τις κεραιες ακριβως ιδιες... και αχρηστες σε σχεση με απλα διπολα, και ολους τους κατασκευαστες αλλα και χρηστες (οπως στρατους, υπηρεσιες, κλπ) σε "αλλη πραγματικοτητα" που τις φτιαχνουν & τις χρησιμοποιουν τοσα χρονια... ολοι δηλαδη ψευτες και ασχετοι πλην ενος! και απειρου μαλιστα! σε αυτο το συμπαν...  :Tongue2:  

Οσο για το παχος του συρματος που θα διαλεξεις... αφου δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο κατα του "απειρου" θεωρηματος, μην βαλεις καν ενα χιλιοστο βρε παιδι μου... Βρες οτι πιο ψιλο υπαρχει να μην φαινεται και στο ματι και στο "ματιασουν"  :Tongue2:  

Τελος παντων, παλι πολυ με κανενα σκουπιδι ασχοληθηκα. 
Κανε σωστα την εγκατασταση σου, βαλε οντως το λ/2 διπολο, οσο μαλιστα γινεται πιο ψηλα απο το εδαφος... και αν δεν δεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα ιδιαιτερα τοσο στα κοντινα!!! αλλα οσο και σε πιο μακρινα σημεια... θα ερθω πανω να σου στησω την παλια!

----------


## tzitzikas

το μηχανημα γυρω στα 150 βατακια θα βγαζει με αυτη την ταση, παιζει χαμηλα. εμβελεια υπαρχει σε εκτος Θεσ/νικης σημεια. π.χ εξωτερικη Κατερινη παιζει καλα, αλλα εχει πολλα σημεια στα δυτικα προαστεια θεσ/νικης και προς Περαια που δεν παιζει καθολου καλα. Σε μενα που ειμαι πριν την Καλαμαρια (κατω τουμπα) παιζει πολυ καλα αλλα δεν εχει το πολυ το δυνατο το σημα, οπως π.χ ακουω εδω τον Super Sound που και με πλλ μονο να βγει καμια 150 βατ κτυπαει δυνατα. Αυτο με απασχολει να καμπανιαζουμε μεσα στη πολη και εκτος να ακουγομαστε γιατι εχουμε χωρο να απλωσουμε και λ/2 οριζοντιο και υψος καμια 30 μετρα να του δωσουμε. το μονο αρνητικο ειναι οτι το καθετο τμημα της κεραιας Γ τωρα ειναι αναμεσα σε 2 9οροφα κτιρια που στανταρ θα κοβουν.

----------


## Edison

Καταρχάς Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά με υγεία.

Tzitzikas νομίζω ότι πρέπει πρώτα απόλα να ιεραρχήσεις αν θέλεις να ακούγεσαι καλλίτερα την ημέρα  ή την νύκτα.
Από αυτό εξαρτάται τι είδους κεραία θα βάλεις τελικά λαμβάνοντας υπόψη  και τις  γνώμες των συναδέλφων αλλά και μοντελάροντας τις κεραίες στο MMANA ή στο EZNEC για να πάρεις την τελικη απόφαση.

Αυτά νομίζω εγώ 
Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε
Κώστας

----------


## tzitzikas

χρονια πολλα edison. κοιτα επειδη παιζουμε εντος παντας στους 1431κηζ  δεν εινια θεμα να ακουγομαστε βραδυ μακρυα. απο πανω βραδυ παιζει ρωσικος με 500κιλα και αραβια με 600κιλα. εμενα με ενδιαφερει κυριως να δυναμωσει το σημα ημερα εντος πολεως και εκτος και συνεπως και βραδυ να παιζω καλυτερα εντος πολεως . ο σταθμος ειναι μια gu13 (813) στα 1400 β ολτακια και δε θελω να δωσω επιπλεον ανοδικη ταση γιατι παιζει 24ωρεσ/24ωρο και θελω να κραταει η λαμπα κανα 2 χρονια. δηλαδη ιονοσφαιρικα δεν την ψαχνω να παιζω γιατι ειμαι εντος μπαντας.

----------


## H3

> δηλαδη REFAS λεσ δεν θα δω καμια μεγαλη διαφορα σε αντιθεση με αυτο που ειπε ο rfxpert




συμφωνω το συρμα δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο ,ειδικα σε αυτα τα watts ειναι εντελως ασκοπο κατι πιο χονδρο απο 1 ,εχω παντως στην δικη μου εχω 1.5 με ισχυ 2kw και κανενα προβλημα δεν υπαρχει ,οπως επισης εαν ειναι μονωκλωνο η πολυκλωνο  δεν εχει κανενα νοημα 


φιλικα
Μπαμπης

----------


## RFΧpert

Επειδη εχω δει την εγκατασταση που ειχατε, για αυτο τον λογο σου λεω οτι σιγουρα θα απει καλυτερα το λ/2. Τα κτιρια που ηταν δυστυχως κοβαν πολυ την ακτινοβολια του καθετου τμηματος. 
Τωρα για τον Μπαμπη, δεν ειπα πιο χοντρο συρμα λογο ισχυος... αν προσεξεις. Η διαμετρος θα παιξει ρολο σε εντελως αλλο πραγμα... Ισως αν ειχες δοκιμασει και στην δικια σου κεραια με χοντροτερο συρμα να ειχες καταλαβει διαφορα σε αποδοση διαμορφωσεως, και οχι λογο ισχυος που τροφοτεις την κεραια... 

Θα προσθεσω μαλιστα ενα παλαιο κολπο... (οχι κολπο στα αληθεια, αφου στηριζεται σε θεωρεια...) που καναν σε κεραιες τετοιου τυπου. Χρησιμοποιουσαν δακτυλιδια μιας Χ διαμετρου ανα 2-3 μετρα, στα οποια στην περιφερεια τους ακουμπουσαν ανα Χ μοιρες αρκετα συρματα της κεραιας, και που ΟΛΑ μαζι ηταν παραλληλα τροφοδοτημενα.  Αυτο δημιουργουσε ενα στοιχειο κεραιας με ουσιαστικα αρκετα μεγαλη διαμετρο και χαμηλωνε εξαιρετικα το Q της κεραιας (ητοι αυξανε το ευρος της). 
Αυτα!

----------


## H3

> Επειδη εχω δει την εγκατασταση που ειχατε, για αυτο τον λογο σου λεω οτι σιγουρα θα απει καλυτερα το λ/2. Τα κτιρια που ηταν δυστυχως κοβαν πολυ την ακτινοβολια του καθετου τμηματος. 
> Τωρα για τον Μπαμπη, δεν ειπα πιο χοντρο συρμα λογο ισχυος... αν προσεξεις. Η διαμετρος θα παιξει ρολο σε εντελως αλλο πραγμα... Ισως αν ειχες δοκιμασει και στην δικια σου κεραια με χοντροτερο συρμα να ειχες καταλαβει διαφορα σε αποδοση διαμορφωσεως, και οχι λογο ισχυος που τροφοτεις την κεραια... 
> 
> Θα προσθεσω μαλιστα ενα παλαιο κολπο... (οχι κολπο στα αληθεια, αφου στηριζεται σε θεωρεια...) που καναν σε κεραιες τετοιου τυπου. Χρησιμοποιουσαν δακτυλιδια μιας Χ διαμετρου ανα 2-3 μετρα, στα οποια στην περιφερεια τους ακουμπουσαν ανα Χ μοιρες αρκετα συρματα της κεραιας, και που ΟΛΑ μαζι ηταν παραλληλα τροφοδοτημενα.  Αυτο δημιουργουσε ενα στοιχειο κεραιας με ουσιαστικα αρκετα μεγαλη διαμετρο και χαμηλωνε εξαιρετικα το Q της κεραιας (ητοι αυξανε το ευρος της). 
> Αυτα!




Αυτο το εχω κανει αναγκαστικα οταν μου κοπηκε η κεραια με πιο χοντρο συρμα ,τοτε εβαλα το πιο λεπτο ,καμια διαφορα σε κανενα θεμα ,οπου μπορουσα με το tuner που εχω να παω με το χοντρο συρμα ,παω και με το ψιλο ,ουτε ειδα καμια αλλη αλλαγη σε κανενα απο τα θεματα που αναφερεις (παντα το μηχανημα μου βλεπει 50Ω και δεν το ενδιαφερει τι υπαρχει απο εκει και περα),  Το ευρος συχνοτητων εξαρταται απο το anntena tuner κατα ποσο μπορει να προσαρμοσει την  εκαστοτε κεραια στο μηχανημα και αυτο ειναι που ενδιαφερει  οταν θελουμε με μια δεδομενη κεραια να εχουμε εκπομπη σε διαφορες συχνοτητες

----------


## tzitzikas

η βασικοτερη δυσκολια θεωρω οτι ειναι η στήριξη του βαρους της κεραιας , μη ξεχναμε το διπολο θα συγκρατει και καμια 30 μετρα RG213. 
με 1500pf πυκνωτη αεροφυλλο για 2ο πυκνωτη στο Π συντονιστικο ειμαι οκ?

----------


## H3

> η βασικοτερη δυσκολια θεωρω οτι ειναι η στήριξη του βαρους της κεραιας , μη ξεχναμε το διπολο θα συγκρατει και καμια 30 μετρα RG213. 
> με 1500pf πυκνωτη αεροφυλλο για 2ο πυκνωτη στο Π συντονιστικο ειμαι οκ?



Παντως εγω νομιζω οτι με το διπολο δεν εχεις να κερδισεις τιποτα την ημερα ,ενω  απεναντιας το βραδυ σιγουρα θα ανεβεις μακρια ,οποτε θα ελεγα να το αφησεις ετσι ,και να προσπαθησεις να μεγαλωσεις το καθετο κομματι της κεραιας

----------


## tzitzikas

το καθετο δεν παιρνει αλλο φιλε ηδη τα 20 μετρα που ξεκινανε απο την ρατατσα του 1ου οροφου που ειναι το σπιτακι του πομπου μεχρι τα 2 ενιαοροφα κτιρια που εχει αναρτηθει η κεραια ειναι το μεγιστο.
υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω για να βελτιωσω το σημα (χωρις να ριξω ταση) με την υπάρχουσα κεραία? αν προσθεσω μερικα μετρα κεραια και βγαλς τις 10 σπειρες στο συντονιστικο τυπου λ θα παρει πανω το σημα?

----------


## H3

> το καθετο δεν παιρνει αλλο φιλε ηδη τα 20 μετρα που ξεκινανε απο την ρατατσα του 1ου οροφου που ειναι το σπιτακι του πομπου μεχρι τα 2 ενιαοροφα κτιρια που εχει αναρτηθει η κεραια ειναι το μεγιστο.
> υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κανω για να βελτιωσω το σημα (χωρις να ριξω ταση) με την υπάρχουσα κεραία? αν προσθεσω μερικα μετρα κεραια και βγαλς τις 10 σπειρες στο συντονιστικο τυπου λ θα παρει πανω το σημα?




δοκιμασε το μολις μπορεις ,σχεδον σιγουρα  θα εχεις  βελτιωση  ,αλλα μπορει κα να μην γινει τιποτα λογω προσαρμογης πομπου -κεραιας (ενδεχομενως να γινει χειροτερη λογω απουσιας του πηνιου ).

----------


## tzitzikas

για inverted L αλλα οχι 5λ/16 και συντονιστικο τυπου λ αλλα λ/4 με συντονιστικο τυπου  Π στα 50Ω τι λετε? θα δω βελτιωση?/ καποιος μου ειπε οτι το συντονιστικο λ εχει σταστιμα πολλα 1/2.5 . τι λετε?

----------


## ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ6

Ρε παιδιά το πολύκλωνο καλώδιο που προτείνεται από την υγρασία και τις βροχές θα καίγεται συνέχεια Μία λύση είναι μονόκλωνο αυτά που είχε παλιά στις εναέριες γραμμές ο ΟΤΕ, εάν μπορείς να βρεις τέτοια υπάρχουν ακόμη και δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον από τον ΟΤΕ. Επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει πάρα πολλά χρόνια είναι πολύ καλό και δεν κόβετε με τίποτα.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Αυτο το εχω κανει αναγκαστικα οταν μου κοπηκε η κεραια με πιο χοντρο συρμα ,τοτε εβαλα το πιο λεπτο ,καμια διαφορα σε κανενα θεμα ,οπου μπορουσα με το tuner που εχω να παω με το χοντρο συρμα ,παω και με το ψιλο ,ουτε ειδα καμια αλλη αλλαγη σε κανενα απο τα θεματα που αναφερεις (παντα το μηχανημα μου βλεπει 50Ω και δεν το ενδιαφερει τι υπαρχει απο εκει και περα), Το ευρος συχνοτητων εξαρταται απο το anntena tuner κατα ποσο μπορει να προσαρμοσει την εκαστοτε κεραια στο μηχανημα και αυτο ειναι που ενδιαφερει οταν θελουμε με μια δεδομενη κεραια να εχουμε εκπομπη σε διαφορες συχνοτητες



Φιλε δυστυχως αλλο λεω και αλλο λες... 
Εσυ μιλας για το *ευρος συντονισμου* της κεραιας με tuner... και ενα tuner *συντονιζει* και χοντρο και ψιλο συρμα, η ακομα και σωληνα 2 ιντσες... και θα σε αφησει να _συντονισεις_ το τυχαιο *μηκος* συρματος ακομα και σε 10MHz ευρος συχνοτητων που θα ηθελες πιθανως να λειτουργησεις... Το ποσο οξυ συντονισμο εχει η κεραια σου ομως εχεις δεν το βλεπεις ετσι... 
Αυτο ομως δεν εχει να κανει σε τιποτα με οτι ειπα εγω...

----------


## Edison

Πάντως το να βάλεις το 213 θα σου προσθεσει πολύ βάρος και θα κανει μεγαλη κοιλιά, καλλίτερα να τροφοδοτησεις με ανοικτή γραμμή μέχρι το συντονιστικό  οπότε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις είτε να βγεις με δίπολο είτε να βραχυκυκλώνεις την ανοικτή γραμμή και να παίζει σαν κάθετη με χωρητικότητα κορυφής.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Πάντως το να βάλεις το 213 θα σου προσθεσει πολύ βάρος και θα κανει μεγαλη κοιλιά, καλλίτερα να τροφοδοτησεις με ανοικτή γραμμή μέχρι το συντονιστικό οπότε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις είτε να βγεις με δίπολο είτε να βραχυκυκλώνεις την ανοικτή γραμμή και να παίζει σαν κάθετη με χωρητικότητα κορυφής.



 Edison αυτο ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα... γενικοτερα... Βεβαια η ανοικτη γραμμη θα ακτινοβολει ουτως η αλλως, αλλα ισως και να "κερδισει" εξαιτιας αυτου, εντελει! Παντως σε καθε περιπτωση σε τετοιο μηκος συνολικα και με η χωρις βαρος 213, ενα 2.5 καρε καλο συρμα θα αντεξει πολυ καιρο... Και αν βρει και μπορει να ριξει και να κρατησει με καταλληλους μονωτηρες μεγαλυτερο σε διαμετρο ακομα καλυτερο ειναι, αφου τα παιδια εκει που ειναι δεν εχουν ευκολια να στηνουν καθε μερα κατι, αν και εχουν την δυνατοτητα χωρις φοβο! να στησουν κατι καλο, και ας φαινεται και απο μακρια!!!  :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

rfxpert οταν λες καρε εννοεις πολύκλωνο?
για;μονωτηρες =σιγουρα θα θελει διπλους σε καθε ενωση και πλαστικους φανταζομαι. απο προσελανη φοβαμε μην σπασουν.

----------


## RFΧpert

> rfxpert οταν λες καρε εννοεις πολύκλωνο?
> για;μονωτηρες =σιγουρα θα θελει διπλους σε καθε ενωση και πλαστικους φανταζομαι. απο προσελανη φοβαμε μην σπασουν.



2.5 καρε. 1 καρε σε μιλλιμετρε σχεδιαστικο χαρτι ειναι 1mm εξ'ου και τα "ηλεκτρολογικα" αποκαλουμενα καλωδια σε διατομη με καρε...  :Wink:  
Μονωτηρες εγω θα προτεινα πορσελανης αυγο μεγαλους, με περασμα αναμεσα και σε κοντρα των δυο σχηματιζομενων θηλειων συρματος, σχοινιου, οποτε και να σπασει καποιος ΔΕΝ φευγει ολη η κεραια με την μια κατω, απλα χανεις μια μονωση... 
Αυτο ειναι η αποψη μου... ΠΑΝΤΑ... για μεγαλυτερη αντοχη και διαρκεια...

----------


## RFΧpert

Τα λεμε απο του χρονου πια.. 
Καλη χρονια σε ολους... πλην ενος...  :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:

----------


## tzitzikas

βασικα εχω ακουσει διαφορες γνωμες αλλοι μου λενε καλυτερα οτι ειναι η inverted L, αλλοι το διπολο λ/4. π.χ σε ενα ξενο φορουμ εγγραψαν :

The best antenna for you to work mostly EU stations would be the half wave dipole. The inverted L quarterwave, and large vertical ant needs extensive ground radial systems and would have a weaker signal into the short hop area and may be subject to interference by MWBC local stations.
A shorter antenna would be so inefficient as to have a weak signal everywhere ! 
My successful 160 M antenna is a halfwave dipole using RG8/x coax feedline.
Many of the stations I work in North America who have the large inv L and vertical antennas get into EU but have quite poor signals in the US.
This suggestion comes from my own efforts to get on 160 M.

αλλος εγραψε:

An inverted-L is probably the best all around antenna for 160 meters.  It's what I use.
   If you want to eliminate skywave signals, about all you can do is operate during the day!   Broadcast Engineers have been attempting to build non-skywave antennas for decades....all with no success.

κοινως εχω μπερδευτει και δεν ξερω ποιος λεει το σωστο.... τι ηθελα και ανοιγα το θεμα  :Hammer:   :Hammer: καλα να παθω  :Head:   :Head:   :Brick wall:  
καλη χρονια σε ολους ευχομαι.

----------


## ReFas

Τζίτζικας δε μπορείς να ξέρεις ποιος λέει το σωστό.... χρειάζονται πολλά χρόνια δοκιμών και πολύ διάβασμα για να μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τι και πως.
Για μένα είναι εύκολο, κάνει "μπαμ" ποιός ξέρει τι λέει η ποιός μιλάει σαν μεθυσμένος.

Τα 160Μ μπορεί να είναι κοντά σε συχνότητα όμως διαφέρουν αρκετά σε συμπεριφορά απο τους 1400 που εκπέμπεις εσύ.
Αν διάβασες αυτα που έγραψα προηγουμένος είπα οτι με οριζόντιο δίπολο είναι καλύτερα τη νύχτα όταν θές εκπομπή προς τον ουρανό και ανάκλαση απο ιονόσφαιρα, είναι η καλύτερη κεραία που μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος για πειρατική εκπομπή στους 1,7 και κάλυψη της χώρας μας.
Αν θέλεις κάνε σε ενα χαρτί ενα σχεδιάγραμμα του χώρου που είσαι τώρα με αποστάσεις κτηρίων ύψη... η αν μπορείς περιέγραψε οσο καλύτερα γίνεται πως είναι ο χώρος.

----------


## H3

> Φιλε δυστυχως αλλο λεω και αλλο λες... 
> Εσυ μιλας για το *ευρος συντονισμου* της κεραιας με tuner... και ενα tuner *συντονιζει* και χοντρο και ψιλο συρμα, η ακομα και σωληνα 2 ιντσες... και θα σε αφησει να _συντονισεις_ το τυχαιο *μηκος* συρματος ακομα και σε 10MHz ευρος συχνοτητων που θα ηθελες πιθανως να λειτουργησεις... Το ποσο οξυ συντονισμο εχει η κεραια σου ομως εχεις δεν το βλεπεις ετσι... 
> Αυτο ομως δεν εχει να κανει σε τιποτα με οτι ειπα εγω...




Καλημερα και καλη χρονια

Οπως ειπα το antenna tuner δεν συντονιζει τιποτα ,μονο προσαρμοζει την συνθετη αντισταση της κεραιας στην αντισταση εξοδου του πομπου   ,το μονο πραγμα δηλαδη που ρυθμιζουμε με το tuner ειναι το swr . To  μηκος συρματος δεν ειναι παντα τυχαιο εξαρταται απο το τι tuner εχεις και ποσο μεγαλο ευρως συχνοτητων θελεις να καλυπτεις και διαφορα αλλα.
10 Mhz για απλη κεραια στα am ειναι τεραστιο ,εδω μιλαμε για 50-100khz
ευρος συχνοτητων
Το ποσο Q εχει η κεραια πιθανον να εχει σημασια σε αλλες εφαρμογες και σε αλλες συχνοτητες εκτος MW .Για ΑΜ broadcast εκπομπη ενα bandwith
20 khz ειναι υπεραρκετο για ποιοτικη  διαμορφωση

----------


## H3

[quote=ReFas;290388]Τζίτζικας δε μπορείς να ξέρεις ποιος λέει το σωστό.... χρειάζονται πολλά χρόνια δοκιμών και πολύ διάβασμα για να μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τι και πως.
Για μένα είναι εύκολο, κάνει "μπαμ" ποιός ξέρει τι λέει η ποιός μιλάει σαν μεθυσμένος.

Τα 160Μ μπορεί να είναι κοντά σε συχνότητα όμως διαφέρουν αρκετά σε συμπεριφορά απο τους 1400 που εκπέμπεις εσύ.
Αν διάβασες αυτα που έγραψα προηγουμένος είπα οτι με οριζόντιο δίπολο είναι καλύτερα τη νύχτα όταν θές εκπομπή προς τον ουρανό και ανάκλαση απο ιονόσφαιρα, είναι η καλύτερη κεραία που μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος για πειρατική εκπομπή στους 1,7 και κάλυψη της χώρας μας.

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια

Σχετικα με το διπολο συμφωνω απολυτα ,ειναι η καλυτερη και  η πιο απλη λυση για το βραδυ ομως, και οχι μονο  για 1,7 αλλα και 1,6 και ακομη 1,5

----------


## RFΧpert

> Καλημερα και καλη χρονια
> 
> Οπως ειπα το antenna tuner δεν συντονιζει τιποτα ,μονο προσαρμοζει την συνθετη αντισταση της κεραιας στην αντισταση εξοδου του πομπου ,το μονο πραγμα δηλαδη που ρυθμιζουμε με το tuner ειναι το swr . To μηκος συρματος δεν ειναι παντα τυχαιο εξαρταται απο το τι tuner εχεις και ποσο μεγαλο ευρως συχνοτητων θελεις να καλυπτεις και διαφορα αλλα.
> 10 Mhz για απλη κεραια στα am ειναι τεραστιο ,εδω μιλαμε για 50-100khz
> ευρος συχνοτητων
> Το ποσο Q εχει η κεραια πιθανον να εχει σημασια σε αλλες εφαρμογες και σε αλλες συχνοτητες εκτος MW .Για ΑΜ broadcast εκπομπη ενα bandwith
> 20 khz ειναι υπεραρκετο για ποιοτικη διαμορφωση



Καλημερα και επισης καλη χρονια... 
Τους 10MHz που σου ειπα, αναφερονται στο οτι ενα καλο *συντονιστικο κεραιας* (που για αυτο λεγεται και ετσι αλλωστε) θα μπορεσει να σου ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΕΙ (και αυτο αντιστοιχει σε... προσαρμοσει! εντελει την εξοδο του πομπου στην τυχαια κεραια με τις λιγοτερες απωλειες μετατροπης των δυο Ζ για την συχνοτητα λειτουργειας σου) την Χ κεραια σου σε οποιαδηποτε συχνοτητα επιλεξεις να λειτουργησεις ακομα και μεχρι τους 10MHz για παραδειγμα... Αυτο βεβαια εξαρταται απο τις ελαχιστες και μεγιστες τιμες των χρησιμοποιουμενων υλικων (L & C) και των δυνατων συνδυασμων μεταξυ αυτων... Καμμια σχεση με το 10MHz ευρος ζωνης της κεραιας σε μια Χ επιλεγμενη συχνοτητα που πιθανως καταλαβες... 
Παντως σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν εχεις 20KHz ευρος ζωνης σε κεραια συρματος και μαλιστα του 1χιλ. Για να στο θεσω πιο απλα, οταν διαμορφωνεις με μουσικη πχ, τα στασιμα που βλεπεις ανεβοκατεβαινουν (μεταβαλλοναι δηλαδη) αναλογα την ενταση και ειδικα σε μεσαιο-υψηλες? Αν ναι... αυτο ειναι μια ενδειξη του ποσο "στενη" ειναι η κεραια σου εντελει... Αν βαλεις μια γεννητρια τονου στην διαμορφωση σου με ποσοστο 100% και μεταβαλλεις την συχνοτητα της, απο πχ 100Hz εως και 10KHz και δεν δεις αλλαγη των στασιμων σου τοτε ΟΚ η κεραια σου εχει 20KHz ευρος τουλαχιστον... Εξαρταται βεβαια και απο το αν μπορει ο διαμορωτης σου να περασει ολο αυτο το ευρος χωρις να "κοβει" πανω απο καποια συχνοτητα. αλλα εστω οτι μπορει... 
Αν ομως στους 5KHz εχουν αρχισει να ανεβαινουν πανω απο 1.5 τοτε δυστυχως... δεν ειναι ουτε 15KHz καν...

----------


## ReFas

Δεν θα σχολιασω ολα τα παραπανω που εχεις γραψει, καθως δεν εχουνε την παραμικρη επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα. Απλα συνιστω σε οποιον τα διαβασε να τα προσπερασει ως μη αναφερθεντα!!! 

Η πραγματικότητα είναι οτι ένα σύρμα 1mm αλλά και 2 η 4 είναι πολύ μικρά η ψιλά και δεν πρόκειται να δεί κανείς καμία διαφορά.
Για να υπάρχει η όποια "διαφορά" θα πρέπει να πάμε σε σύρμα ..15 εκατοστά διάμετρο η και παραπάνω... κάτι σαν μπουρί.
Αυτό που έχει σημασία σε βαθμίδες εξόδου πομπών είναι το τι βλέπει η άνοδος, στις λυχνίες, η ο συλέκτης (στα τρανσιστορ) ..τι σύνθετη αντίσταση του παρουσιάζουμε σαν φορτίο.. με ποιο Q... και με πιο τρόπο.
Τα συντονιστικά που υπάρχουν λοιπόν ανάμεσα στη βαθμίδα εξόδου και στη κεραία είναι που παίζουν ρόλο και με κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις μπορεί ακόμα και μία "στενή" κεραία να παίξει πολύ καλά.

----------


## H3

> Καλημερα και επισης καλη χρονια... 
> Τους 10MHz που σου ειπα, αναφερονται στο οτι ενα καλο *συντονιστικο κεραιας* (που για αυτο λεγεται και ετσι αλλωστε) θα μπορεσει να σου ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΕΙ (και αυτο αντιστοιχει σε... προσαρμοσει! εντελει την εξοδο του πομπου στην τυχαια κεραια με τις λιγοτερες απωλειες μετατροπης των δυο Ζ για την συχνοτητα λειτουργειας σου) την Χ κεραια σου σε οποιαδηποτε συχνοτητα επιλεξεις να λειτουργησεις ακομα και μεχρι τους 10MHz για παραδειγμα... Αυτο βεβαια εξαρταται απο τις ελαχιστες και μεγιστες τιμες των χρησιμοποιουμενων υλικων (L & C) και των δυνατων συνδυασμων μεταξυ αυτων... Καμμια σχεση με το 10MHz ευρος ζωνης της κεραιας σε μια Χ επιλεγμενη συχνοτητα που πιθανως καταλαβες... 
> Παντως σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν εχεις 20KHz ευρος ζωνης σε κεραια συρματος και μαλιστα του 1χιλ. Για να στο θεσω πιο απλα, οταν διαμορφωνεις με μουσικη πχ, τα στασιμα που βλεπεις ανεβοκατεβαινουν (μεταβαλλοναι δηλαδη) αναλογα την ενταση και ειδικα σε μεσαιο-υψηλες? Αν ναι... αυτο ειναι μια ενδειξη του ποσο "στενη" ειναι η κεραια σου εντελει... Αν βαλεις μια γεννητρια τονου στην διαμορφωση σου με ποσοστο 100% και μεταβαλλεις την συχνοτητα της, απο πχ 100Hz εως και 10KHz και δεν δεις αλλαγη των στασιμων σου τοτε ΟΚ η κεραια σου εχει 20KHz ευρος τουλαχιστον... Εξαρταται βεβαια και απο το αν μπορει ο διαμορωτης σου να περασει ολο αυτο το ευρος χωρις να "κοβει" πανω απο καποια συχνοτητα. αλλα εστω οτι μπορει... 
> Αν ομως στους 5KHz εχουν αρχισει να ανεβαινουν πανω απο 1.5 τοτε δυστυχως... δεν ειναι ουτε 15KHz καν...



Ο ορος "συντονιστικο κεραιας" ειναι λαθεμενος  το σωστο τεχνικα ειναι
"Antenna coupler " και ετσι αναφερετε σε πολλα τεχνικα βιβλια 
Δεν ειπα ευρος 10MHZ  για μια συχνοτητα ,ειπα μια δεδομενη κεραια για MW μπορει να δουλεψει σε ευρoς συχνοτητων 10 MHZ 
Τα στασιμα ειναι ιδια σχεδον απο 0-2 KW  (1:1,2),ανεβαινουν λιγο  μετα τα 2.5 kw (1:1,3)
αυτα χωρις διαμορφωση ,οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις εαν  μπει διαμορφωση στα 2 kw αυτα παιζουν λιγο ,οπως σου ειπα ΔΕΝ διαπιστωσα καμια αλλαγη μεταξυ ψιλου και χονδρου συρματος σε κανενα θεμα απο αυτα που αναφερες ,ειδικοτερα στο θεμα της διαμορφωσης ειναι φυσικο να υπαρχει μια αλλαγη στα στασιμα διοτι τα βελτιστα  στασιμα εχουν ρυθμιστει για την συχνοτητα φερουσας  με την διαμορφωση ομως εχουμε και συχνοτητες 10 Khz μεσαια και βραχεα της φερουσας (τα γνωστα sidebands)  εστω και εαν στο 100% της διαμορφωσης ειναι - 3db ,το ιδιο πραγμα θα δεις και οταν αλλαξης την συχνοτητα του πομπου κατα 10 khz ,τα στασιμα θα ανεβουν   και χρειαζεται εκ νεου ρυθμιση για την νεα συχνοτητα ,

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καλημέρα σας και καλή χρονιά! Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα της εκπομπής στα μεσαία κύματα, παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολλές μέρες το θέμα σας. Επειδή:
1. Γράφτηκαν πολλά σχετικά με το θέμα,
2. Η σχετική θεωρία είναι γνωστή στα βιβλία,
3. Ανταλλάχτηκαν διάφορες γνώμες,
4. Ελάχιστοι είναι πλήρως καταρτισμένοι πάνω στο θέμα,
5. Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο φίλος μας ο tzitzikas στις πειραματικές εκπομπές του,
γι' αυτό το λόγο προτείνω:
Να δοκιμάσει ο tzitzikas τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις που προτάθηκαν (πχ vertical, δίπολο κλπ), να μας γράψει τα αποτελέσματα για να διαφωτιστούμε και εμείς και να κρατήσει την καλύτερη κατασκευή για τις εγκαταστάσεις του.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Τζίτζικας δε μπορείς να ξέρεις ποιος λέει το σωστό.... χρειάζονται πολλά χρόνια δοκιμών και πολύ διάβασμα για να μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τι και πως.
> Για μένα είναι εύκολο, κάνει "μπαμ" ποιός ξέρει τι λέει η ποιός μιλάει σαν μεθυσμένος.
> 
> Τα 160Μ μπορεί να είναι κοντά σε συχνότητα όμως διαφέρουν αρκετά σε συμπεριφορά απο τους 1400 που εκπέμπεις εσύ.
> Αν διάβασες αυτα που έγραψα προηγουμένος είπα οτι με οριζόντιο δίπολο είναι καλύτερα τη νύχτα όταν θές εκπομπή προς τον ουρανό και ανάκλαση απο ιονόσφαιρα, είναι η καλύτερη κεραία που μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος για πειρατική εκπομπή στους 1,7 και κάλυψη της χώρας μας.
> Αν θέλεις κάνε σε ενα χαρτί ενα σχεδιάγραμμα του χώρου που είσαι τώρα με αποστάσεις κτηρίων ύψη... η αν μπορείς περιέγραψε οσο καλύτερα γίνεται πως είναι ο χώρος.



 καλησπέρα και καλ΄ξ χρονια σε όλους
δινω ενα σχεδιαγραμμα προσοψη-κατοψη του χωρου εγκαταστασης (το 9οροφο κτίριο βλέπει στην δυτικη πλευρά της Θεσσαλονίκης και το 8όροφο στην ανατολική πλευρα της πόλεως.

----------


## H3

> καλησπέρα και καλ΄ξ χρονια σε όλους
> δινω ενα σχεδιαγραμμα προσοψη-κατοψη του χωρου εγκαταστασης (το 9οροφο κτίριο βλέπει στην δυτικη πλευρά της Θεσσαλονίκης και το 8όροφο στην ανατολική πλευρα της πόλεως.





Να ειχα τετοια κεραια tsitzika με 20μ καθετο και να ξεκινα απο 3 οροφο ,τι αλλο ηθελα

----------


## tzitzikas

λολ, πεστε μου τι μπορει να φταιεει τοτε. σιγουρα δεν εχει τον τελειο συντονισμο το μηχανακι στην εξοδο και σκεφτομαι μην δεν προσαρμοζει καλα το πλλ με την 1η βαθμιδα που τα εχω συνδεσει ετσι απλα χωρις συντονιστικο, αλλα δεν γινοταν και τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω γεφυρα. παντος η λαμπα δεν κοκκινιζει καθολου.

----------


## ReFas

Λοιπόν Τζίτζικας... 
Για μένα, το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να στήσεις μια Τ, χωρίς όμως ομοαξονικό, απλά με καλώδιο ηλεκτρολογικό, πολύκλωνο όσο μπορείς πιο χοντρό.
Βάζω και το σχεδιαγραμμα που έκανα...
Δυο πράγματα θέλουν προσοχή γενικά...
Το ένα το έχω ξανα αναφέρει παλιότερα... αν συντονίζεις όντως στη κεντρική και όχι στη δεύτερη αρμονική σου... θα πρέπει ο μεταβλητός εξόδου σου να έχει αρκετή χωρητικότητα.
Πρόσεξε το αυτο είναι σημαντικό και είναι εύκολο να "ξεφύγει".
Να ξεκινάς συντονισμό με τον μεταβλητό όλο μέσα.
Το δεύτερο είναι καλές γειώσεις όσο γίνεται...βάλε και άλλα ραντιαλ και ρίξτα στη μπροστινή πλευρά και στη πίσω, βάλε οσο πιο ψιλό σύρμα αν δε θες να φαίνεται,βάλε όμως και άλλα και ένωσετα ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ στο σασσι της 813.
Η κεραία αν προσέξεις δέν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο ενα οριζόντιο κομμάτι 50 μετρα που στη μέση του κατεβαίνουν τα 20 μετρα κάθετης.
Θα τη συνδέσεις όπως σύνδεες και τώρα..αν χρειαστεί πηνίο μη το φοβάσαι φτιάξε ένα ωραίο με χοντρό σύρμα σε 15-20 εκ διάμετρο και είσαι εντάξει.
Αφαιρείς η προσθέτεις πηνίο για να φέρεις το ρεύμα στο κανονικό σημείο λειτουργίας της λυχνίας..ο γνωστός τρόπος.
Δώσε σημασία στο τι σου έγραψα πιο πάνω να προσέξεις...

----------


## RFΧpert

> Ο ορος "συντονιστικο κεραιας" ειναι λαθεμενος το σωστο τεχνικα ειναι
> "Antenna coupler " και ετσι αναφερετε σε πολλα τεχνικα βιβλια 
> Δεν ειπα ευρος 10MHZ για μια συχνοτητα ,ειπα μια δεδομενη κεραια για MW μπορει να δουλεψει σε ευρoς συχνοτητων 10 MHZ 
> Τα στασιμα ειναι ιδια σχεδον απο 0-2 KW (1:1,2),ανεβαινουν λιγο μετα τα 2.5 kw (1:1,3)
> αυτα χωρις διαμορφωση ,οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις εαν μπει διαμορφωση στα 2 kw αυτα παιζουν λιγο ,οπως σου ειπα ΔΕΝ διαπιστωσα καμια αλλαγη μεταξυ ψιλου και χονδρου συρματος σε κανενα θεμα απο αυτα που αναφερες ,ειδικοτερα στο θεμα της διαμορφωσης ειναι φυσικο να υπαρχει μια αλλαγη στα στασιμα διοτι τα βελτιστα στασιμα εχουν ρυθμιστει για την συχνοτητα φερουσας με την διαμορφωση ομως εχουμε και συχνοτητες 10 Khz μεσαια και βραχεα της φερουσας (τα γνωστα sidebands) εστω και εαν στο 100% της διαμορφωσης ειναι - 3db ,το ιδιο πραγμα θα δεις και οταν αλλαξης την συχνοτητα του πομπου κατα 10 khz ,τα στασιμα θα ανεβουν και χρειαζεται εκ νεου ρυθμιση για την νεα συχνοτητα ,



Μπαμπη, επι της ουσιας το ιδιο πραγμα λεμε... Οταν προσαρμοζεις τις συνθετες αντιστασεις δυο στοιχειων σε μια συχνοτητα λειτουργειας, στην ουσια συντονιζεις...  τα ενδιαμεσα κυκλωματα ωστε να μετατρεπουν τα δυο διαφορετικα Ζ με τις ελαχιστες απωλειες για αυτην ακριβως την συχνοτητα που θα εργαστουν τα δυο μερη... Αυτο αλλωστε ειναι και ο συντονισμος στο συνολο του ως εννοια... Να εργαζονται τα συστηματα με την μεγιστη αποδοση τους στην συχνοτητα επιλογης μας... Αν εσυ προτιμας ολο αυτο να το αποκαλεις coupling... ανεξαρτητα που τυπικα αποκαλειται *tuning,* δεν αλλαζει την ουσια.

Το παραδειγμα με την γεννητρια ειναι επι της ουσιας το ιδιο σαν να μεταβαλλεις την συχνοτητα σου +/-10ΚHz απο το κεντρο που θα δουλευει συνηθως... μονο που δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις τιποτα, απλα "ριχνεις" διαμορφωση τονου εως και 10KHz και βλεπεις τα αποτελεσματα... Μαλιστα με αυτο τον τροπο τεσταρεις και ολο το συστημα σου σε κορυφες διαμορφωσεως... και οχι μονο με την ισχυ του σκετου φεροντος! 

Τωρα αν τα στασιμα σου ανεβαινουν σχετικα πολυ (αν και αυτο που λες οντως δεν ειναι αξιολογη αλλαγη) με το ανεβασμα της ισχυος, δεν εχει να κανει με το ευρος ζωνης (Q) της κεραιας σου αλλα με κατι που φτανει σε ορια αντοχης και λογο υπερθερμανσης αρχιζει να συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα πλεον... 
Αν ομως αλλαζεις οπως λες συχνοτητα 10KHz και τα στασιμα αλλαζουν δραστικα ωστε να χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε νεα ρυθμιση (tuning! στην αγγλικη) τοτε σιγουρα η κεραια σου δεν εχει ευρος ουτε 10KHz πραγματικα... 
Το -3db που λες στις πλευρικες οταν διαμορφωνεις με... 100% ??? πως το εχεις δει? Γιατι 100% διαμορφωση σε ΑΜ δημιουργει θετικα και αρνητικα παραγωμενες συχνοτικα πλευρικες με σχεση -6dbc οποτε αν εσυ εχεις δει -3dbc τοτε υπερδιαμορφωνεις τρελλα... 
 Εκεινο ομως που στην "διαφωνια" μας εχει σημασια ειναι αν και κατα ποσο ανεβαινουν τα στασιμα που βλεπεις οταν διαμορφωνεις με πχ 10KHz (η σε μουσικη με πολλα πριμα εν ολιγοις...)? Αυτο θα σου δειξει αμεσα πως συμπεριφερεται η Χ κεραια σου και αν εχει αρκετο ευρος για να ακτινοβολει σωστα ολο το προϊον της διαμορφωσεως σου...

----------


## RFΧpert

> Καλημέρα σας και καλή χρονιά! Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα της εκπομπής στα μεσαία κύματα, παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολλές μέρες το θέμα σας. Επειδή:
> 1. Γράφτηκαν πολλά σχετικά με το θέμα,
> 2. Η σχετική θεωρία είναι γνωστή στα βιβλία,
> 3. Ανταλλάχτηκαν διάφορες γνώμες,
> 4. Ελάχιστοι είναι πλήρως καταρτισμένοι πάνω στο θέμα,
> 5. Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο φίλος μας ο tzitzikas στις πειραματικές εκπομπές του,
> γι' αυτό το λόγο προτείνω:
> Να δοκιμάσει ο tzitzikas τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις που προτάθηκαν (πχ vertical, δίπολο κλπ), να μας γράψει τα αποτελέσματα για να διαφωτιστούμε και εμείς και να κρατήσει την καλύτερη κατασκευή για τις εγκαταστάσεις του.



Συμφωνω επι της ουσιας... Γιατι ομως δεν εκφραζεις και εσυ την αποψη σου αφου σιγουρα ελαχιστοι ειναι πληρως καταρτισμενοι επι του συγκεκριμενου θεματος οπως λες, αλλα δεν λες ποιοι πιθανως ειναι? 

Αλλωστε απο οσο εχω δει, εχεις την καταρτιση για να συνεισφερεις την αποψη σου... Αφου στην ουσια τις αποψεις μας επι τεχνικων θεματων ανταλλασουμε εδω, βασει των οποιων γνωσεων & ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΩΝ εχει ο καθενας μας (εστω και αν καποιοι νομιζουν οτι ειναι Σουπερ Μαρκετ οι ιδιοι και ολοι οι αλλοι μπακαληδες, και αυτο "αναφερεται" για αλλους βεβαιως)!!!  
Αλλοιως, ολα υπαρχουν σιγουρα και σε καποιο βιβλιο...

----------


## RFΧpert

> λολ, πεστε μου τι μπορει να φταιεει τοτε. σιγουρα δεν εχει τον τελειο συντονισμο το μηχανακι στην εξοδο και σκεφτομαι μην δεν προσαρμοζει καλα το πλλ με την 1η βαθμιδα που τα εχω συνδεσει ετσι απλα χωρις συντονιστικο, αλλα δεν γινοταν και τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω γεφυρα. παντος η λαμπα δεν κοκκινιζει καθολου.



Προσωπικα σου ειπα την τεχνικη μου αποψη... 
Το τι εντελει θα κανεις ειναι σιγουρα διια σου επιλογη... 

Παντως δες και αν μια κεραια διπολικη λ/2 χρειαζεται και radials η και αλλα πραγματα, οπως πχ πολυπλοκα συντονιστικα κεραιας που επισης ΤΡΩΝΕ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ (Antenna tuner η Coupler κατα αλλους) για να αποδιδει... Πραγματα δηλαδη που απαιτουν ΟΛΕΣ οι αλλες κοντες τυχαιου μηκους συρματινες κεραιες... Το να βαλεις καθετο τμημα με χωρητικοτητα κορυφης 2 & 3 φορες μεγαλυτερη του καθετου, καλο ειναι... αλλα οχι το καλυτερο!

----------


## H3

> Μπαμπη, επι της ουσιας το ιδιο πραγμα λεμε... Οταν προσαρμοζεις τις συνθετες αντιστασεις δυο στοιχειων σε μια συχνοτητα λειτουργειας, στην ουσια συντονιζεις...  τα ενδιαμεσα κυκλωματα ωστε να μετατρεπουν τα δυο διαφορετικα Ζ με τις ελαχιστες απωλειες για αυτην ακριβως την συχνοτητα που θα εργαστουν τα δυο μερη... Αυτο αλλωστε ειναι και ο συντονισμος στο συνολο του ως εννοια... Να εργαζονται τα συστηματα με την μεγιστη αποδοση τους στην συχνοτητα επιλογης μας... Αν εσυ προτιμας ολο αυτο να το αποκαλεις coupling... ανεξαρτητα που τυπικα αποκαλειται *tuning,* δεν αλλαζει την ουσια.
> 
> Το παραδειγμα με την γεννητρια ειναι επι της ουσιας το ιδιο σαν να μεταβαλλεις την συχνοτητα σου +/-10ΚHz απο το κεντρο που θα δουλευει συνηθως... μονο που δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαξεις τιποτα, απλα "ριχνεις" διαμορφωση τονου εως και 10KHz και βλεπεις τα αποτελεσματα... Μαλιστα με αυτο τον τροπο τεσταρεις και ολο το συστημα σου σε κορυφες διαμορφωσεως... και οχι μονο με την ισχυ του σκετου φεροντος! 
> 
> Τωρα αν τα στασιμα σου ανεβαινουν σχετικα πολυ (αν και αυτο που λες οντως δεν ειναι αξιολογη αλλαγη) με το ανεβασμα της ισχυος, δεν εχει να κανει με το ευρος ζωνης (Q) της κεραιας σου αλλα με κατι που φτανει σε ορια αντοχης και λογο υπερθερμανσης αρχιζει να συμπεριφερεται διαφορετικα πλεον... 
> Αν ομως αλλαζεις οπως λες συχνοτητα 10KHz και τα στασιμα αλλαζουν δραστικα ωστε να χρειαζεσαι οπωσδηποτε νεα ρυθμιση (tuning! στην αγγλικη) τοτε σιγουρα η κεραια σου δεν εχει ευρος ουτε 10KHz πραγματικα... 
> Το -3db που λες στις πλευρικες οταν διαμορφωνεις με... 100% ??? πως το εχεις δει? Γιατι 100% διαμορφωση σε ΑΜ δημιουργει θετικα και αρνητικα παραγωμενες συχνοτικα πλευρικες με σχεση -6dbc οποτε αν εσυ εχεις δει -3dbc τοτε υπερδιαμορφωνεις τρελλα... 
>  Εκεινο ομως που στην "διαφωνια" μας εχει σημασια ειναι αν και κατα ποσο ανεβαινουν τα στασιμα που βλεπεις οταν διαμορφωνεις με πχ 10KHz (η σε μουσικη με πολλα πριμα εν ολιγοις...)? Αυτο θα σου δειξει αμεσα πως συμπεριφερεται η Χ κεραια σου και αν εχει αρκετο ευρος για να ακτινοβολει σωστα ολο το προϊον της διαμορφωσεως σου...



Δεν ειπα οτι για τα στασιμα φταιει το Q της κεραιας.
Σχετικα για τα sidebands  για 100 % διαμορφωση και τα δυο μαζι ειναι το 50% της ισχυος του φεροντος

----------


## tzitzikas

> Λοιπόν Τζίτζικας... 
> Για μένα, το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να στήσεις μια Τ, χωρίς όμως ομοαξονικό, απλά με καλώδιο ηλεκτρολογικό, πολύκλωνο όσο μπορείς πιο χοντρό.
> Βάζω και το σχεδιαγραμμα που έκανα...
> Δυο πράγματα θέλουν προσοχή γενικά...
> Το ένα το έχω ξανα αναφέρει παλιότερα... αν συντονίζεις όντως στη κεντρική και όχι στη δεύτερη αρμονική σου... θα πρέπει ο μεταβλητός εξόδου σου να έχει αρκετή χωρητικότητα.
> Πρόσεξε το αυτο είναι σημαντικό και είναι εύκολο να "ξεφύγει".
> Να ξεκινάς συντονισμό με τον μεταβλητό όλο μέσα.
> Το δεύτερο είναι καλές γειώσεις όσο γίνεται...βάλε και άλλα ραντιαλ και ρίξτα στη μπροστινή πλευρά και στη πίσω, βάλε οσο πιο ψιλό σύρμα αν δε θες να φαίνεται,βάλε όμως και άλλα και ένωσετα ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ στο σασσι της 813.
> Η κεραία αν προσέξεις δέν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο ενα οριζόντιο κομμάτι 50 μετρα που στη μέση του κατεβαίνουν τα 20 μετρα κάθετης.
> ...



1)λοιπον οσον αφορα τον πυκνωτη που ρωτησες ειναι 500pf αεροφυλλος μεσα σε λαδι. ο συντονισμος εγινε με ολο τον πυκνωτη μεσα. πως θα καταλαβω αν συντονιζει στη δευτερη αρμονικη που ειπες και οχι οπως πρεπει στο φερον??
επαρκει η χωρητικοτητα η να προσθεσω ενα σταθερο 500πφ παραλληλα?
2) τα radials που εχω τωρα ειναι απο μονοκωνο 1μισαρι καλωδιο με την μονωση του απλα απλωμενα πανω στην ταρατσα στον 3ο οροφο που ειναι ο πομπος. απο την μια πλευρα μπορω να ριξω αλλα 2-3 λ/4 και μεγαλυτερα αλλα θα οδευουν κοντα με τα αλλα. οπως και απο ττην αλλη πλευρα μπορω να ριξω 2 ακομα λ/8 παλι κοντα με τα αλλα. στο σχημα σου βλεπω οτι τα radial κατεβενουν οροφους. ισχυει?
3) το κυριοτερο που θελω να σε ρωτησω ειναι τι μου προσφερει παραπανω η Τ απο την inverted L? και επισης το μηκος 20+50 πως προεκυψε?με ποιον τυπο σε σχεση με την συχνοτητα?? επισης αν δεν με περνει απο τη μια πλευρα 25 μετρα για να τροφοδοτησω στο κεντρο το οριζοντιο μπορω να το τροφοδοτησω στο 1/3?? θα βοηθησει αυτο σε σχεση με την inverted L?? 
4) μια ερωτηση για ολους. μου εγγραψαν σε αλλο φορουμ οτι τα ραντιαλ βοηθανε στην περιπτωση λ/4 inverted L η οποια ειναι στα 50Ω με ομοαξονικο, και οτι στην δικια μου κεραια μου ριχνει το σημα. εσεις τ λετε για αυτο
?

για την Τ ενας αλλος εγραψε: Hi OM,

"" If I were you I would stay with your present antenna and maybe lengthen it if you have the room to 3/8 wavelength. You could also add a second horizontal 40 foot section opposite the first one and you would have a tee antenna. This would cancel any high angle radiation and make your vertically polarized ground wave signal stronger. " "
για (3/ :Cool: λ τι λετε????

5) αν αφησω inverted L καλυτερη θα ειναι (3/ :Cool:  η 5λ/16 που δουλευω τωρα?δηλαδη αυξανοντας το μηκος εχω καλυτερο αποτελεσμα? επισης μπορω να ριξω και inverted L λ/2
ευχαριστω

----------


## ReFas

Για τον μεταβλήτο... ναι θυμάμαι σε είχα ξαναρωτήσει... είναι 500pf χωρίς το λάδι;; γιατί μέσα στο λάδι θα έχει παραπάνω χωρητικότητα...αν σου συντονίζει, δηλαδή αν κάνεις βύθισμα και έχεις λίγο ακόμα χωρητικότητα είναι εντάξει μη βάλεις σταθερό, αν είναι να βάλεις σταθερό κοίτα μηπως βρείς μίκας μεγάλους...σε 2KV η και παραπάνω, αν δε βρείς μη βάλεις κεραμικό, προτίμησε να βάλεις ένα μεταβλητό ακόμα 200-300pf που θα είναι μόνιμα όλος μέσα.
Για τη δεύτερη αρμονική...αν όπως είσαι συντονισμένος με το μεταβλητό όλο μέσα αρχίσεις να βγάζεις φύλλα... θα δείς να ανεβαίνουν τα mA και μετά βγάζοντας και άλλα θα βρείς να κάνει πάλι βύθισμα στο ρεύμα, μπορεί να μην είναι το ίδιο βύθισμα και μπορεί να κοκκινίζει η λυχνία, αν γίνεται αυτό τότε σημαίνει οτι με το μετάβλητο όλο μέσα συντονίζεσαι στη κεντρική και είναι εντάξει  :Rolleyes: 

Για τα υπόλοιπα προσεχώς....

----------


## dovegroup

> χροανια πολλα καταρχην. 
> εψω μια κεραια inverted-L (τύπου Γ δηλαδη) με μήκος 5λ/16 20 μετρα καθετο και 45 μετρα οριζόντιο με συντονιστικο τύπου Λ (πηνιο με ληψεις και πυκνωτη αερόφυλλο πριν το πηνιο με γειωμενο το ένα ακρο) το κλασσικο συντονιστικο δηλαδη. συντονιζω με βυθιση στο ρευμα ανοδου της 813
> Σκέφτομαι να το αλλαξω και να βαλω οριζόντιο δίπολο΄λ/2 που θα τροφοδοτείται με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο RG213 ( το ύψος που θα βρίσκεται το οριζόντιο δίπολο θα είναι περίπου 25 μέτρα απο την γη. . εχω χωρο να απλωσω 105 μετρα =συρμα μονοκλωνο για λ/2 διπολο). Το συντονιστικο θα είναι τύπου Π (μετα το πηνιο με λήψεις θα εχωψ ενα αεροφυλλο μεγαλης χωρητικότητας)
> 
> πιστεύεται θα δω μεγάλη διαφορά στο σήμα εκπομπής σε σχέση με την κεραία που έχω???????αξίζει τον κόπο?(γιατι θα χρειαστω και γέφυρα για συντονισμό) . τί γέφυρα θα χρειαστώ και κυρίως το συντονιστικό απο μτι χωρητικότητες και πηνιο πρέπει να αποτελείται? 
> 
> επίσης η διαμετρος του συρματος (δηλαδη αν ειναι 1μισαρι συρμα η δυομισαρι κτλ) παιζει ρόλο στο σήμα εκπομπής η ειναι αμελητεο?, ευχαριστω.



Γειά σου Τζίτζικα μερακλή...Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά.

Μου θύμησες τρελαμένες εποχές και θα σου πώ και γω τη γνώμη μου.
Εμπειρικά μόνο τονίζω διότι το παρακάτω έγινε χρόνια πρίν και χωρίς τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό.
Το 79 προπολεμικά δηλαδή :Lol:  είχαμε την ιδέα να ρίξουμε καλούμπα λ/2 κάπου στο τέλος της μπάντας...με πηνίο στην έξοδο με πυκνωτή κλπ...
Η πρώτη προσπάθεια ήταν με μιά 4-65 και με το κλασσικό μονόκλωνο 2mm η οποία είχε απόλυτη αποτυχία αφού δεν κράτησε ούτε 10 ημέρες αντοχής καλοκαιριάτικα.
Δεν είχαμε παράπονο με την εμβέλεια μας πλήν εξαιρέσεων τοπικών εκπομπών άλλων σταθμών, τότε άκουσαν η Κρήτη, Θεσσαλονίκη, Βόλος, Εδεσσα, Ρόδος και στα λοιπά νησιά που λέει και ο Διονύσης...
Το ύψος αυτής 20 περίπου μέτρα.
Ακολούθησε κατασκευή στήριξης σύρματος 15mm (15x1mm) πλεγμένα εμπορίου όμως εκείνη την εποχή ανεβάσαμε και ισχύ με μια 4-400.
Τα απογεύματα βλέπαμε σπινθήρες κατα μήκος του σύρματος και είχαμε αισθητό παράσιτο στην διαμόρφωση.
Το αλλάξαμε και αυτό και πήγαμε σε σύρμα λίντς πλεκτό σαν αυτό των πηνίων ανόδου αλλά χονδρό σχεδόν 10mm, το παραγγείλαμε στο μπραχάμι σε ένα παπούλι που έκανε τότε πηνία, πανάκριβο αλλά αποτελεσματικό.
Το στηρίξαμε επάνω σε ενα φοβερό πλαστικής επένδυσης μικρής ελαστικότητας σχοινί και κατα μήκος βάλαμε δετήρες πλαστικούς με σφηκτήρα ετσι ώστε να είναι πάντα τεντωμένο σε μικρές αποστάσεις μεταξύ των περίπου 0.5m.
Στις άκρες βάλαμε ράουλα με στόπ και μονωτήρες, η κάθοδος ήταν καλώδια 10αρι πολύκλωνο.
Χωρίς βαττόμετρα, πεδιόμετρα, analyzers, και λοιπά όργανα με ενα τεράστιων διαστάσεων πυκνωτή κεραίας και πηνίο φτιαγμένο σε teflon τούμπο 15mm μισό μέτρο περίπου μήκους και χωρίς να πετάνε οι γείτονες τα ψυγεία, τηλεοράσεις, πλυντήρια, ραδιόφωνα και λοιπές μικροσυσκευές.
Δεν χρειάστηκε να περιμένουμε το βράδυ να ακουστούμε στην Κρήτη ούτε στην Θεσσαλονίκη, αν και το βράδυ είχαμε μεγαλύτερα μεγέθη στα signal meters, λογικό!!! :Rolleyes:  και τρομαγμένοι απο την εμβέλεια και καλοθελητές το κλείσαμε σε ενα μήνα μέσα. :Lol:  Η προσπάθειες εκπομπής συνεχίστηκαν για μερικά χρόνια με λιγότερη ισχύ απο την 4-65 με την ίδια εμβέλεια και η κεραία έπεσε απο μόνη της το 1993.
Συμπέρασμα.
Πλήν του μικρού σημαδιού στο κούτελο απο ark του πηνίου εξόδου που έχω απο τότε δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να προσεγγίζουμε σε κατασκευές για αυτές τις συχνότητες επιστημονικές μελέτες και αναλύσεις μικροκυματικών διατάξεων.
Την βασική δουλειά την κάνει η ισχύ και η διαμόρφωση μας αρέσει ή οχι, για μάς το μαγικό σύρμα έπαιξε πολύ καλύτερα απο οποιοδήποτε άλλο που δοκιμάσαμε μονόκλωνο ή στριφτό μονόκλωνο, και απο αντοχή και απο ηλεκτρική συμπεριφορά.
Και πάλι εμπειρικά μόνο τονίζω διότι το παραπάνω έγινε χρόνια πρίν και χωρίς τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό, και την εποχή που τα μεσαία είχαν πολυυυύ κόσμο...
Αλλες εποχές... :Sad:

----------


## tzitzikas

500pf χωρις λαδι ειναι REFAS. στον συντονισμο που ειχα κανει ειχα βαλει το πηνιο ολο και εκανα βυθυση με τον μεταβλητο ειχα λιγα mA καμια 120-130 αν θυμαμε. μετα μειωσα σπειρες αναιβηκε το ρευμα και ξαναεκανα βυθιση και ειχα μεγαλυτερο ρευμα λειτουργειας. κατοπιν μειωνα συνεχεια σπειρες ξαναβυθιζα με τον μεταβλητο μεχρι που εκανα βυθιση στα 180mA . εκει το αφησα. δε θυμαμε να ειχα αρχικα ολο το μεταβλητο.
κανεις για το αν ειναι καλυτερη inverted L 5λ/16 3λ/8 η λ/2?
η Τ θελει radials?

----------


## kostas30

τη βασικη δουλεια για το πως και που θα ακουστης την κανει πρωτα η κεραια και η περιοχη  κ μετα η διαμορφωση που ενοειτε οτι θα ειναι αρκετη να καλυπτης το φερον σημα οπιασδηποτε ισχυος. Εχω δει μηχανημα 15 βαττ να ριχνει στα αυτια σε 4χ813 με την μονη διαφορα οτι το πρωτο ειχε κεραια με α____δια. :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

> τη βασικη δουλεια για το πως και που θα ακουστης την κανει πρωτα η κεραια και η περιοχη κ μετα η διαμορφωση που ενοειτε οτι θα ειναι αρκετη να καλυπτης το φερον σημα οπιασδηποτε ισχυος. Εχω δει μηχανημα 15 βαττ να ριχνει στα αυτια σε 4χ813 με την μονη διαφορα οτι το πρωτο ειχε κεραια με α____δια.



χρονια πολλα ΚΩΣΤΑΣ30. εσυ τι προτείνεις/

----------


## ReFas

Τζίτζικας... συνέχεια για τη κεραία και τελειώνω...
Στην inverted L  εκπέμπει το κάθετο αλλά και το οριζόντιο κομμάτι, μιάς και όπως είπες σε ενδιαφέρει η τοπική σχετικά εκπομπή το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι βάλεις μια κάθετη.
Αν βάλεις κάθετη τα 20 μέτρα που διαθέτεις είναι στη συχνότητα σου περίπου 34 μοίρες και θεωρητικά μπορείς να έχεις την ίδια ακτινοβολία περίπου ακόμα και με κεραία μήκους λ/4 (52 μέτρα στη συχνότητα σου).
Το πρόβλημα με τις μικρές κεραία είναι η χαμηλή αντίσταση της κεραίας που αυξάνει τις απώλεις σε σχέση με την αντίστση της γειωσης, και επίσης το ότι περιέχουν χωρητική αυτεπαγωγή που πρέπει να εξουδετερωθεί (να συντονιστεί δηλαδή) βάζοντας πηνία, συνήθως στη βάση και στη μέση της κεραίας.
Τα πηνία όμως έχουν και αυτά κάποιες απώλειες.
Σχεδόν ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να εξουδετερωθεί η χωρητική αντίσταση της κοντής κεραίας είναι να προστεθεί μία "χωρητικότητα" στη κορυφή της μικρής κάθετης, η Τ κεραία είναι ένας απο αυτούς τους τρόπους, είναι μια κάθετη (σαν τέτοια εκπέμπει) με το οριζόντιο κομμάτι σαν χωρητικότητα κορυφής με αρκετα ευεργετικές ιδιότητες.
Δεν έβγαλα απο κάποιο τύπο τα μέτρα, τα 20 είναι το ύψος σου και τα 50 ειναι 25+25 γιατί δεν είσαι κέντρο και απο τη μία πλευρά εχεις 30 μέτρα μόνο μήκος.
ΗΤ κεραία χει ένα σοβαρό μειονέκτημα που στη περίπτωση σου δεν ισχύει, θέλει δυο ψηλά στηρίγματα δεξια αριστερά για να αναρτηθεί, εσύ τα έχεις έτοιμα, τα δυο κτήρια.
Ραντιαλ βάλε όσα μπορείς περισσότερα, αν μπορούσες να βάλεις και να γεμίσεις ολόκληρη τη ταράτσα του τριόροφου με πλέγμα χρήσιμο θα ήταν....

----------


## panther01gr

dovegroup μήπως έβγενες απο νοτιοδυτική Ελλάδα και μήπως σαν ανε.....ος?

----------


## dovegroup

> dovegroup μήπως έβγενες απο νοτιοδυτική Ελλάδα και μήπως σαν ανε.....ος?



Θετικό αλλά πώς ποιός και πού....
Πως το ξέρεις?

----------


## panther01gr

ο θείος μου είχε μιλήσει μαζί σου τότε απο κρήτη ήταν ο Βαγγέλης ο Σαρακηνός

----------


## dovegroup

> ο θείος μου είχε μιλήσει μαζί σου τότε απο κρήτη ήταν ο Βαγγέλης ο Σαρακηνός



Μάλιστα, τι κάνει  o Βαγγέλης είναι καλά ασχολείτε?
Κάπου εχω τηλέφωνο απο τότε αν ισχύει θα καλέσω...αν όχι σε PM να μου το δώσεις...
Ο Τάσος που είχε το διακριτικο που ανέφερες δεν είναι πλέον μαζί μας απο το 82...

----------


## weather1967

> Τα 160Μ μπορεί να είναι κοντά σε συχνότητα όμως διαφέρουν αρκετά σε συμπεριφορά απο τους 1400 που εκπέμπεις εσύ.
> Αν διάβασες αυτα που έγραψα προηγουμένος είπα οτι με οριζόντιο δίπολο είναι καλύτερα τη νύχτα όταν θές εκπομπή προς τον ουρανό και ανάκλαση απο ιονόσφαιρα, είναι η καλύτερη κεραία που μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος για πειρατική εκπομπή στους 1,7 και κάλυψη της χώρας μας.
> Αν θέλεις κάνε σε ενα χαρτί ενα σχεδιάγραμμα του χώρου που είσαι τώρα με αποστάσεις κτηρίων ύψη... η αν μπορείς περιέγραψε οσο καλύτερα γίνεται πως είναι ο χώρος.



Πολύ σωστος ο φιλος Refas ετσι ειναι,απανταω και εγω αρκετα καθυστερημενα αλλα τωρα ειδα αυτο το post.
Ειχα φτιαξει πειραματικα στα ΑΜ την δεκαετια του 80 μια 4-400 στα 2,5 kv ανοδικα σε νορμαλ λειτουργια ,και στα 4 kv ανοδικα σε καποιες δοκιμές σε dummy load τα βραδυα στα 1700 Khz,που ανοιγοκλεινα συντομα γιατι κοκκινιζε η λαμπα για πολυ ωρα .

Συμφωνω απολυτα δεν θυμαμαι ποιος φιλος το ειπε ,οτι στα ΑΜ ειναι οντος τοσο χαμηλες συχνοτητες που δεν θελει τοσο πολυ λεπτομερεια ,και με ενα μονοπολο 70 μετρα αλλα σε ανοιγμα οχι να περναει 2 μετρα πανω απο ταρατσες ειναι καλα.
Και πολυ καλες γειωσεις με χονδρο καλωδιο

Εχω και μερικές φωτός με το τοτε μηχανημα 6L6 ταλαντωση ΕL 509 Buffer και εξοδο μια 4-400,και παρατηρηστε την θεση του αραιοφυλλου που συντονιζε,ισα που μπαιναν μεσα λιγο τα φυλλα !!,χυμα στο κυμα η κατασκευη ,ηλεκτρολυτικοι εξω απο το σασσι γιατι δεν χωραγαν μεσα,γεφυρες ανορθωσης για τα ανοδικα της 6L6 στον αερα ,γιαυτο εχει μεγαλο ρολο η κεραια να ειναι μακρια απο μπετα ,μετα αλλο μηχανημα με τις ιδιες λαμπες παντα ταλαντωση -Buffer και εξοδο 813 ,και στο τελος ενας ενυσχητής με 2 ECC 83 και εξοδο μια EL 509 και η διαμορφωση γινοταν απο το προστατευτικο πλεγμα της 4-400 τραβαγε λιγο side band η διαμορφωση βεβαια .
Βεβαια ολα τα παραπανω απλα τα εξηγω με λεπτομερειες απο οτι τα ειδα στην πραξη τον καιρο εκεινο.

----------

